# Regular Season Game 66 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (29-36) vs. San Antonio Spurs (51-14)*​*Saturday, March 18, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ vs.​
*ROCKETS*








Yao 

*SPURS*




































Parker / Ginobili / Bowen / Duncan / Mohammed​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to Toyota Center Saturday when the play host to the San Antonio Spurs. Tip-off is 7:30 p.m. The Rockets (29-36) enter the game after suffering their third straight loss, Wednesday at the hands of the Dallas Mavericks. San Antonio (50-14) hosts Phoenix Friday at AT&T Center before heading to Houston.
> 
> Saturday will be the third of four meetings between these two teams this season. The Spurs have claimed both previous contests, both in San Antonio. Most recently the Rockets fell to the Spurs Sunday 88-81, despite 25 points and 10 rebounds from Yao Ming.
> 
> ...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

cornholio said:


> *ROCKETS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol man.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

You are so right, :rofl:.

Seriously, though, in the past few games it has seemed like Yao is the only Rocket playing. Obviously, that's not going to work against the Spurs.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HAHA that is hilarious lol. REP THAT


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hehe, check out the game thread in the spurs forum




*Go NeTs*


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

lmao at this thread


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

best thread ever!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Hilarious


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:biggrin: 
I expect the rest of the Rockets prove me wrong and show up for once


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

cornholio said:


> :biggrin:
> I expect the rest of the Rockets prove me wrong and show up for once


Maybe this thread will do the trick.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I love this thread ;D


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

cornholio is the master :greatjob: 



:allhail:​


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I really want the Rockets to win, it'd mean a lot for me

Thanks guys!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yao gave the Rockets fans a scare, but he's all right nonetheless.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh, looks Yao is ok :angel:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

dear god no


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

well, according to the spurs' forum's game thread



> to beat the rockets:
> we are going to lose. the rockets will destroy us. deal with it.




what a bunch of pessimistic fans. then this




> rockets up 4-2. the spurs should just give up already





*Go NeTs*


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what a dunk by Swift!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Rick Brunson sucks and Luther Head can only dribble and shoot.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Horribly sloppy passing and little effort on the boards


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this team is just awful.


and did hayes sleep with gmuby's woman or something? how on earth does he not earn minutes on _this_ team



*Go NeTs*


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Rasho is fronting Yao and Yao's taking it quietly.

Bogans thinks he's McGrady. Twice Yao had good position but was ignored.

This is sickening to watch.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Yao has taken only 5 shots...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

3rd qtr Horry just made Dke look silly, and Mohammed is just doing whatever he wants against our team? Why hasn't anyone thought to possibly pick Yao's man off him since their illegally fronting him by hooking him?
This team is terrible I don't see how we don't get a top five pk in the draft?  :biggrin: I guess that's the upside...one Yao is not only the best true center in the league, he's one of the best players in the league now. Two, we get a well needed rest for Tracy since he would've never sat down unless ordered to by a doctors. Three hopefully we will rid ourselves of the garbage guys we've got now who could'nt shoot a jumper if they had lasers? Four we get a top five draftee who will hopefully be the perimeter shooter/athelete we need. Five the management will be watching Gumby early next year to see if he's the right coach for us, he won't be able to hide behind injuries then. No more glib remarks in the press to subvert attention away from His Performance....

WhyTHEF--K IS Mohammed getting all these calls along w/ Rasho? :curse: 

We just need a whole new team around Yao Mac Rafer 

Its just really hard to pull for some of the guys on our team??? Sad to say, but then they are guys who you do pull for like Lu/Hayes but they either don't get enough mins or they need to work on their games so so so so much....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What the **** are we doing throwing the ball to Swift down low with 20 seconds on the shot clock and Tim Duncan on him and Yao on the floor?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's clear Rasho is tired and Yao is getting great position, but the guards are chucking. I hate this team.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

And I hate Alston's and Head's games.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Popovich thinks, "I've won three championships, so I can wear whatever the **** I want to games."


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Popovich thinks, "I've won three championships, so I can wear whatever the **** I want to games."


well, its kinda true.


whats he wearing though?


*Go NeTs*


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

alston n bogans shoot about 14 shots more than what they shuld shoot


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> well, its kinda true.


Yes. But you won't see Van Gundy change from his dark suits when the Rockets win a few titles. 



> whats he wearing though?


Looks like a suede jacket of a sickly green, and a yellow spotted tie. Cheap white shirt tightly covers his ample gut.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> this team is just awful.
> 
> 
> and did hayes sleep with gmuby's woman or something? how on earth does he not earn minutes on _this_ team
> ...


I should hope not!!! Lord a mercy... she's gotta be what... I don't know.. but old.. totally Mrs. Robinson.

I tuned out after the second quarter... how freaking sad is that.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

at least we won the 1st quarter


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

those damn spurs fans took over the arena I was sitting a couple rows below them they came in 2 busses from San Antonio. Damn drunks, all of them, I got into countless arguements with 2 of them... spurs fans suck.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

That dunk that Finley got on the baseline past Yao left a few players on the Spurs celebrating the play. 

Here was JVG's reaction to that following the game (you gotta love the truth):

"I think some of those same people that like to mock Yao's negative plays are the same people who predicted that he wasn't good and would never really (make an impact). So instead of just saying, 'I'm wrong, I'm an idiot, I have no idea what I'm talking about,' they try to pick out a couple plays where it may not have gone as well for Yao. Saying you're wrong is difficult.

"A lot of players, if you remember, tried to say he was not that special. I think a lot of it, player-wise, is just talk. A lot of players never appreciated Yao's slow and steady improvement. There's something beyond it, but I'm sure natural size has something to do with it."


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

No one in the league guards Yao better than Nesterovic. It's not even close.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> No one in the league guards Yao better than Nesterovic. It's not even close.


His value has skyrocketed


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> No one in the league guards Yao better than Nesterovic. It's not even close.


 Are you serious, by the way?


----------

